# Repair damage to table surface



## aferris2 (22 Sep 2021)

Anyone got ideas how to get rid of this whitish patch from our dining table? Noticed this after a warm cake had been left on a rack for a few hours. Not sure how the wood has been finished, but the table is fairly old so probably something like French polish or something similar.
There are several other marks (like the few flecks in the photo) that we knew about and have had the intention to get done properly at some time. At the moment, wondering if there's anything that can be done to fix or hide the large patch now.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Sep 2021)

Move the pineapple over it.


----------



## Electric_Andy (22 Sep 2021)

How long ago did this happen? I made a patch like that with a damp wallet once, and once it dried the stain dissapeared


----------



## aferris2 (22 Sep 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> How long ago did this happen? I made a patch like that with a damp wallet once, and once it dried the stain dissapeared


Cake was put there yesterday lunchtime-ish. Removed this morning.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (22 Sep 2021)

It is french polish and the bloom is moisture trapped in the polish. It may get better but a French polisher could get it out. seem to remember that rubbing with meths can release the moisture by disolving the top layer of polish, but that is a very prominent place to try out such a drastic approach! Having tried french polishing many years ago and knowing how much practice it took me to get a vaguely acceptable finish, I'd call in the professionals.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2021)

Some people try and remove those marks with a hot electric iron. They fold a towel into two layers, place it on the mark, and apply the iron to the towel, keeping it moving. Personally I would be a bit worried about melting the glue and putting a blister in the veneer.

There is lots of advice on YouTube BTW.


----------



## mistyoptic (22 Sep 2021)

I once saw the advice to pour some meths over the mark and then set fire to the meths.

Not sure I’d try it myself though


----------



## aferris2 (22 Sep 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> I once saw the advice to pour some meths over the mark and then set fire to the meths.
> 
> Not sure I’d try it myself though


I don't have any meths (luckily)

It's almost certainly moisture that's done it. She made another cake today and left that to cool on the kitchen worktop and that left a damp patch underneath. Think we have to find a french polisher somewhere.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

Table cloth!


----------



## aferris2 (22 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Table cloth!


That's the long term solution once we get the wood fixed. Table cloths don't look nearly as nice as the wood


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Sep 2021)

It should just evaporate away. Give it a wee while and see


----------



## gbb (23 Sep 2021)

Not a French polished table but we had exactly the same, moisture from a watered plant got under the varnish. Tea towel folded and a hot iron on it, not allowing anything to get too hot,keep it moving...worked a treat.


----------



## aferris2 (23 Sep 2021)

Thanks everyone.
Too worried about doing any more damage at the moment so leaving it as it is for the moment. The guilty party is trying to locate some local polishers.


----------

